# Mac Book  can't read CR2 Files



## AlysonH (Jun 1, 2012)

*"The disk you inserted was not readable by this computer" Option to Initialize, Ignore or Eject



*A couple days ago, I plugged my card reader into my MacBookPro and got this message. The card reads as it always has in the camera and I've tried a host of different cards to see if that specific card was malfunctioning. I've restarted countless times, tried downloading Lightroom and a couple other programs and still nothing. I have no idea how to resolve this situation, I'm hoping someone on the forum has got some advice. I'm planning another shoot so sooner rather than later.


----------



## GnipGnop (Jun 1, 2012)

.CR2 are canon raw files. copy them from your card and use lightroom to open them. your mac can't do anything with them, so open them through lightroom or use canon's software called DPP.


----------



## AlysonH (Jun 1, 2012)

That's just it .the comp doesn't see any files and my cards aren't registering so I  cant get to the files at all. Can't even see them. Thoughts?


----------



## table1349 (Jun 2, 2012)

New card reader.  They can go bad.


----------



## terri (Jun 2, 2012)

I've moved this from the Articles forum, as this is a better placed to possibly get more feedback.    Good luck!


----------



## Buckster (Jun 2, 2012)

Can you leave the card in the camera and tether directly from the camera to the computer?


----------



## AlysonH (Jun 2, 2012)

Buckster said:


> Can you leave the card in the camera and tether directly from the camera to the computer?


 I tried that as well. Got met with the same response. However previously loaded cr2  files are functioning normally, the camera cn red the cards with no problem and the files can load to other comps. I don't recall doing any updates recently either.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 2, 2012)

If the card works on other computers and on the camera, I think it's safe to say that the card is good...  When you normally remove the card from your computer, do you always select the 'safely remove drive' (or whatever the actual text is) option, or do you just pull it out?

The only thing I can think is that the card was removed before it was unmounted, and so the computer thinks it's still there.  To fix it (if that's the problem) you would have to open a terminal and manually unmount the drive in question.

Does the computer show the card when you insert it, or is it like it isn't even there?

If it shows it, then the problem is not the unmount thing.


----------



## AlysonH (Jun 2, 2012)

Yeh I always opt to eject safely cause I don't want to damage anything. But i'll look into the terminal to check.  I've never had to do anything with terminal before though. Any pointers?


----------



## marmots (Jun 2, 2012)

AlysonH said:


> Yeh I always opt to eject safely cause I don't want to damage anything. But i'll look into the terminal to check.  I've never had to do anything with terminal before though. Any pointers?



do you know unix?


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 2, 2012)

If you always safely remove the drive, the mount/unmount thing probably isn't your problem...

But - if you want to check in the terminal, type mount to list mounted devices.  Type lsusb to list USB devices.  Do that and see if it shows the card already being there.  I think it would probably be on the USB one...  It would probably say the brand name of the card - it would show a Sandisk device, for example.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 2, 2012)

For example, this is my output of lsusb:


> lsusb
> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub
> ...



This is what it shows when I plug in a thumb drive:


> lsusb
> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub
> ...



That last entry, Bus 002 Device 007 is my thumb drive.


I run Linux, not Mac - but as far as the terminal goes, it's all the same.


----------



## AlysonH (Jun 6, 2012)

No I've never tried Unix, but I'll give it a go. Looking into the terminal now .


----------



## AlysonH (Jun 6, 2012)

TPF Junkie , is that PC speech? What I'm seeing on my screen looks nothing like that .


----------



## AlysonH (Jun 6, 2012)

Hey guys, this is what I'm seeing from my terminal. Looks like gibberish to me, but I don't see anything (or dont know what I'm looking for ) to correct. I also went into the forum with the card plugged in, no difference.


Last login: Wed Jun  6 15:13:06 on ttys000
Alysons-MacBook-Pro:~ alysonholder$ mount
/dev/disk0s2 on / (hfs, local, journaled)
devfs on /dev (devfs, local, nobrowse)
map -hosts on /net (autofs, nosuid, automounted, nobrowse)
map auto_home on /home (autofs, automounted, nobrowse)
Alysons-MacBook-Pro:~ alysonholder$


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 6, 2012)

The quotes in my post above weren't from 'mount', but my results from 'mount' still look different than yours.  It looks to me like it is only showing one drive on your system (/dev/disk0s2) though, so I don't think the card is mounted.

If that was the problem, it would have been an easy fix, but that isn't the problem - so I don't know what to do now.

The only time I've ever had something like this happen, the problem WAS that it was still mounted.


I would agree with gryphonslair99 that you should just buy a new card reader, but if it still doesn't see it with it in the camera attached with USB cable it's probably something else...

Have you tried a different card?


----------



## AlysonH (Jun 7, 2012)

Yeh I did. :s It's completely confusing ( and irritating as I've a shoot this afternoon and am in the height of planning another fashion shoot) . I'm gonna go look for a new card reader today and try that , I also need to re-obtain my Canon software for the laptop. Thanks so much for taking the time though, your advice has been great!


----------



## AlysonH (Jun 7, 2012)

I'll do some more fiddling aside from that and let you know if there are any developments.


----------



## mjhoward (Jun 7, 2012)

Try type these 2 lines in your terminal:

defaults write com.apple.Finder AppleShowAllFiles TRUE   (Press Enter)

killall Finder  (Press Enter)

These two lines will show all files including hidden files.  Maybe for some reason the OSX is thinking the files are hidden.


----------



## AlysonH (Jun 7, 2012)

Last login: Thu Jun  7 07:41:53 on console
Alysons-MacBook-Pro:~ alysonholder$ 
Alysons-MacBook-Pro:~ alysonholder$ defaults write com.apple.Finder AppleShowAllFiles TRUE
Alysons-MacBook-Pro:~ alysonholder$ defaults write com.apple.Finder AppleShowAllFiles TRUE
Alysons-MacBook-Pro:~ alysonholder$ killall Finder
Alysons-MacBook-Pro:~ alysonholder$ 


Thats what I got, I have no idea what t means but nothing came up besides that.


----------



## mjhoward (Jun 7, 2012)

All that does is enable your 'desktop' to show all the files including hidden ones.  So, check your card now and see if the files appear in Finder.  If they were flagged as hidden, then they should appear now.  BTW, you can change it back to hide hidden files by changing the TRUE to FALSE.


----------



## AlysonH (Jun 7, 2012)

Nope, no dice, that didnt change anything  and no new card reader either.


----------



## AlysonH (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi guys, update:
I've rescheduled the shoot for first light in the morning and I've messaged Canon on the hope that the can help me figure this out, I'll send an email into apple as well. I'm fairly new to this form ( all of a week maybe) would you guys mind messaging me your websites or photo pages. I always like to see new work. my website is www.3rd-eye.org company, photographer, photography and  my photo page on FB is 3rd Eye Photography - thats the link 3rd EyE Photography | Facebook.


----------

